# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How old can you be and still gain strength!

## John Andrew

Hello all, I am still trying to be stronger and as I turn 57 this year I am wondering what my upper limit is! My best lifts this year raw are squat 230kg, dead 270kg and bench 145kg. Current body weight is 90 kg, I vary weight little these days, I used to go from 75kg to 120kg, My point is that my lifts now are as good as and my total is higher then ever before, I seem to have less injuries; other than on motorcycles, But the sticking point is where I am at. I have mates in Australia older then me and still going. 

One problem here is I am in Thailand and the Thais are not strong or serious in the gym. I have nobody here to really push me. I think I need some new motivation. Any old lifters who have advice on the blues? Is it just that after 32 years I need to be kicked out of a rut! I wanted to get to 300kg squat and dead lift and a 180kg bench. I am frustrated! John

----------


## Gym_

You could still gain at 90 if you running some AAS .. and i here Thailand is not bad for scoring good cheap shit to

----------


## Doc.Sust

you can always be stronger at any age. stronger as opposed to doing nothing.

----------


## OnTheSauce

strong lifts for being 57. damn

----------


## John Andrew

Thanks guys, Yes its easy and cheap here. Just I think I am having a flat period right now. Plus I had surgery twice in the last 12 months, removing steel plates from my legs and just recently a umbilical hernia. I think you are right though, there should be no limits!! Lets get stronger! I want to be the best I can be, and to make elite class would be great!

I hope we can meet one day at a comp!

Thanks, John

----------


## stpete

Keep up the good work, John.

----------


## songdog

Keep up the good work bro.

----------


## Gym_

Your a legend mate... dead set ...

----------


## gearbox

Those lifts are awesome! Keep us posted on the progress if you HIT or get close to the 300kg and 180kg lifts

----------


## xo3et

Hi John,

They are indeed good lifts, keep us posted with your progress.

----------


## [email protected]

Hi John,
No matter how old you are this video is inspiring.

Go to youtube and search for "Powerlifting: Bobs Gym Vets". I couldn't post the url due to a post limit.

Don't stop lifting. Best of luck with your goals.

----------


## gearbox

great video 600...old guys pushing some huge weight

----------


## John Andrew

Thanks again guys, I hope the 300 is not going to be too far away! I am looking forward to s couple of uninterupted months where I can train daily. Should lose 2 or 3 kgs fat and put on some extra muscle! I'll keep you posted. Good lifting and no injuries everybody!! Thanks, John

----------


## Braveone

I just turned 54 and I'm stronger than I ever was in my 30's and 40's. I'm getting ready for the first bench meet of the season in April and I just popped a raw 370 off of one board at 177bw. Gonna take 375 for a ride this weekend. Ill keep you posted.

----------


## spywizard

I mostly have done strength training most of my life.. doing more endurance training now, I prefer it, but rotate in and out for the 2... i'm 51

----------


## Natedawg92

good info

----------


## Conrad0032

Damn good lifts... You can go as far as your mind will let you. Louie Simmons is still strong as hell with all those injuries and is in his fifties. He squatted a thousand at 52 I think or so?

----------


## TheChosen1

I'm almost 50 (will be in May) and joined a powerlifting team a few months ago and have been making great strength gains since. But to give you an example of how you're never too old to be strong, our oldest team member who competed at the Mendelson Meet with me last month is 80.

----------


## John Andrew

Hello, Yes its great to see old timers coming out and trying. When I left Australia my mate was 63, 65 kg, former world champion and current Australian open champion! Weight lifted at the 72 Munich Olympics. Now I am feeling much better, recovered from my operations and stronger than ever. The goals are still there. Its funny but now my waist at 102kgs is the same size it was at 82kgs 30 years ago!

I may not be as sexually active as I was at 30 but hell, I would not want to be! Daily is fine!!!! (ok! 2 days) The best thing is, I am still motivated and happy! I hope you do well first meet. Open real light, 3 whits lights then go!!!!! Do not fail trying to much as opener. Have fun. John

----------

